# $1.50 surge on a 26 mile ride.



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Working in a new surge test market. Got a whopping $1.50 extra (Yes, 6 quarters) on a 26 mile ride. I cannot make this shit up. I’m done.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Check out the surge amount and the insulting base fare.

Like so I know People read this. It seems like these posts go into a black hole


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Check out the surge amount and the insulting base fare.
> 
> Like so I know People read this. It seems like these posts go into a black hole


Haha, that is pretty low. At least you got that long pickup fee. How far did you have to drive for that?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats less than a 1.1 surge. Jesus uber. Cmon


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

TeslaSD said:


> Haha, that is pretty low. At least you got that long pickup fee. How far did you have to drive for that?


Roughly 10 miles. But it was crazy busy and a stacked ride came on for the third time and I just accepted it to shut the thing up. But yeah the $2.99 helped a little. I guess it paid for my gas almost.

You don't even want to know what the rider paid. I need therapy before I can talk about it.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Roughly 10 miles. But it was crazy busy and a stacked ride came on for the third time and I just accepted it to shut the thing up. But yeah the $2.99 helped a little. I guess it paid for my gas almost.
> 
> You don't even want to know what the rider paid. I need therapy before I can talk about it.


I am curious how much rider paid probably 90.00


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Once this new surge hits my area, I'm done. It won't be worth it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Once this new surge hits my area, I'm done. It won't be worth it.


True. The whole gimmick that is surge pricing is the only thing that keeps the house of cards standing imho. Sure, there will always be those desperate enough to keep driving but if you think ride quality is poor now... Squeezing driver pay with upfront pricing and now this new, "improved" surge on the "path to profitability" will not end well. They've got bigger fish to fry though when it comes to turning a profit; worrying about driver satisfaction is so far down on the list it is out of sight.

I'm sorry you guys and gals in the Queen City had to be the guinea pigs for this junk but if you guys buck enough, maybe it gets scrapped? Probably wishful thinking. It is the only way drivers can affect change though.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

if new surge pricing hits my market I'll stop driving surge hours Friday and Saturday nights. I consider the surge "combat pay" for driving drunks home. No full surge payout = no ride from me.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> if new surge pricing hits my market I'll stop driving surge hours Friday and Saturday nights. I consider the surge "combat pay" for driving drunks home. No full surge payout = no ride from me.


Right on! I've already quit driving past 9-930 on ALL nights in order to protect my star rating and my upholstery.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I did 6 trips last night(X-Mas Eve) ...drove 8:30pm to mid nite. 3 of them tipped $5...The other 3 were surge rides that netted only $5 each...Of course no tip on those...I declined about 3 other trips that were 20+ minutes away..I couldn't believe Uber was sending me those with the millions of ants out there...Even the surge rides I took were 8 to 10 min to get to them..for a measly $5...I had to GUILT my last PAX into tipping me..She was a waitress that said she makes $350 a night downtown with all the tips...I gave her the Uber reality run down and reiterated that the passenger's lives are in our hands and we deserve at LEAST an extra buck tip..She handed me a fiver on her way out. I don't normally project disappointment to the PAX about Uber, but it was Christmas Eve and I was getting frustrated. I think I made around $70 ...mehhh..


----------

